# Carnivorous plants.



## Greengeek (1 Dec 2021)

I’m not sure what to class this as terrarium, wabi-Kusa? etc but I’m happy how it’s growing in. Been growing since the early summer from a selection of plants in my carnivorous plant collection I’d lost labels for or propagated.  
I gave it a 8 week cold period to give a little dormancy and it’s waking up beautifully. I literally can’t wait for the utricularia to flower again, there are around 8 different species growing in here, along with various sundews and a couple of tiny venus fly traps I’d grown from seed.


----------



## zozo (1 Dec 2021)

Looking great, wonderful project!...

Carnirarium?


----------



## Greengeek (1 Dec 2021)

carnirarium is perfect! Lol


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Dec 2021)

Looks great🙂


----------



## GHNelson (8 Dec 2021)

Amazing!!! 
Just shows what you can do with a great imagination and patience!


----------



## john arnold (2 Jan 2022)

yeah look very natural, where did you get the glass tank from i seem to have trouble sourcing them


----------



## Frenchie (3 Jan 2022)

Great work!


----------



## hypnogogia (3 Jan 2022)

Greengeek said:


> I gave it a 8 week cold period


How did you do that?  I’m struggling with mine as I’m worried they’ll get frost if I pop them in the garden shed (they did last winter and some died).


----------



## Greengeek (3 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> How did you do that?  I’m struggling with mine as I’m worried they’ll get frost if I pop them in the garden shed (they did last winter and some died).


I had them in the greenhouse, it was kept frost free. But for many years they have been frozen solid as long as they have light, good airflow and kept wet at all times they can handle a freeze.

Obviously some species of cps are tropical and have to be kept warm. But species like venus fly traps, Sarracenia, (some sundews, utricularia and Pingularia) have to have a winter cold dormancy or they perish longterm.


----------



## dean (6 Mar 2022)

Looks interesting 
What did you use as the substrate ?
Where did you get the tank ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

